# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm giá rẻ, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm

## tourphuquoc

Quyến rũ Đảo Ngọc

Ngày 1: SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC



Phú Quốc
Buổi sáng, xe đưa du khách ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, khởi hành đi Phú Quốc (tỉnh Kiên Giang). Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, du khách tắm biển tự do, bắt đầu một ngày nghỉ ngơi ở Phú Quốc, cùng biển xanh và nắng ấm.
Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn đi Đông Đảo, viếng Hùng Long Tự (am Sư Muôn), thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh suối Tranh, tắm suối. Đoàn tiếp tục đi làng chài Hàm Ninh, nơi có bán nhiều loại hải sản tươi ngon như: ghẹ, tôm, ốc nhảy...



Hàm Ninh
Buổi tối, du khách đi dạo chợ đêm Dinh Cậu, khám phá khu ẩm thực rất phong phú và độc đáo của Phú Quốc, với những đặc sản như bánh canh chả cá, bún nước lèo, bánh hỏi thịt quay, hải sản nướng...



Dinh Cậu

Ngày 2: PHÚ QUỐC - CÁC THẮNG CẢNH:
Buổi sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi Nam Đảo, lên tàu đi ra quần đảo An Thới, đi qua Giếng Tiên, mũi Ông Đội, hòn Dứa, hòn Dăm, hòn Thơm, sau đó du khách cùng thực hiện chuyến câu cá trên biển với ngư dân. Sau bữa ăn trưa, tàu trở lại cảng An Thới đi chợ An Thới, xe tiếp tục đưa du khách đi tắm biển ở Bãi Sao, một bãi biển cát trắng đẹp ở Phú Quốc.



Buổi chiều, đoàn trở lại Dương Đông, tham quan khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai do người Úc đầu tư sản xuất và chế tác. 



Tham quan bảo tàng Cội Nguồn Phú Quốc với hơn 1000 cổ vật được sưu tầm từ rừng và biển, có khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó Phú Quốc, đại bàng, ó biển... Ghé nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm cá cơm, cơ sở chế biến rượu Sim, du khách mua các đặc sản chánh gốc được làm từ những làng nghề truyền thống lâu đời.



Buổi tối, du khách có thể mua tour đi thẻ mực ban đêm, hoặc đi theo chương trình riêng.

Ngày 3: PHÚ QUỐC - SÀI GÒN: (300km)
Buổi sáng, du khách tự do nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển hoặc đi chợ Dương Đông mua đặc sản Phú Quốc.
Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Phú Quốc về TP.HCM, chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI 
INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare

----------


## tourphuquoc

cảm ơn quý khách đã tham gia chương trình mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 hoặc 0982 69 52 52 có thể add nick yahoo muaphuquoc

----------


## tourphuquoc

du lịch phú quốc giá rẻ cho mọi người. Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84( Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.
 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đoàn khởi hành đi phía Bắc Đảo xuyên qua Rừng Nguyên Sinh Phú Quốc với nhiều loại cây, thảo mộc, chim, vượn , thú rừng quý hiếm …có trong sách đỏ. Ghé thăm Vườn Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay thơm nồng. Quý khách đến mũi gành dầu , tham quan Đền Thờ:Anh Hùng Dân Tộc  Nguyễn Trung Trực. mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52(Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52

----------


## leminhminh6869

DU LỊCH MUA SẮM QUẢNG CHÂU 5 NGÀY
DU LỊCH MUA SẮM QUẢNG CHÂU 5 NGÀY
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Vina Holiday Travel chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch mua sắm Quảng Châu giá rẻ từ 5.599.000VNĐ trọn gói
Liên hệ đặt tour: 0422400222 - 0422400333


HÀ NỘI – QUẢNG CHÂU


(05 Ngày / 04 Đêm)

Thời gian 4 ngày 3 đêm


Hot! giá tour chỉ từ 5.599.000 VNĐ




Liên hệ ngay: 0422400222 - 0422400333

xem thêm tại: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v


Ngày 1:     HÀ NỘI – BẰNG TƯỜNG – QUẢNG CHÂU            (Ăn tối)        


12h00: xe và HDV của Vina Holiday đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xuất phát đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. Trên đường đi xe dừng chân tại thị trấn Mẹt, quý khách nghỉ ngơi ít phút và thưởng thức đặc sản của vùng núi xứ Lạng như: Bánh Giò, Bánh Chưng Nếp Cẩm, Măng Muối...Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. 
Chiều đoàn đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Việt Nam và làm thủ tục nhập cảnh vào Trung Quốc. Xe đón đoàn tại cửa khẩu Trung Quốc sau đó xuất phát đi Bằng Tường, tại đây đoàn có thể tản bộ quanh thị trấn Bằng Tường. Sau khi ăn tối Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Quảng Châu bằng ô tô giường nằm chất lượng cao (mỗi người một giường, xe ô tô có điều hòa).
Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe.

Ngày 2:      QUẢNG CHÂU                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)


Đến Quảng Châu, xe và hướng dẫn viên bản địa đưa đoàn đến nhà hàng ăn sáng. Đoàn đi thăm quan Công viên Việt Tú, Tượng Ngũ Dương, Xưởng sản xuất đồ trang sức bằng ngọc nổi tiếng
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Du khách tự do thăm quan thành phố về đêm, mua sắm hàng hoá tại phố đi bộ Bắc Kinh.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Furama 3* hoặc khách sạn Long Châu 3*.

Ngày 3:     QUẢNG CHÂU                   (Ăn sáng, trưa,tối)


Sau khi ăn sáng HDV đưa đoàn đi thăm quan: Công Viên Hoàng Hoa Cương - viếng mộ liệt sĩ Phạm Hồng Thái, tư vấn sức khỏe miễn phí tại Bảo Thụ Đường.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Du khách tự do thăm quan thành phố về đêm, mua sắm hàng hoá tại phố đi bộ Thượng Hải Cửu.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Furama 3* hoặc khách sạn Long Châu 3*.

Ngày 4:     QUẢNG CHÂU – BẰNG TƯỜNG          (Ăn sáng, trưa,tối)


Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách tự do đi mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại, các chợ bán buôn của Quảng Châu như: Bạch Mã, Thiên Mã….
Trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng (gần khách sạn)
Chiều, Đoàn tự do cho đến khi ăn tối, HDV đưa Đoàn lên ôtô giường nằm về Bằng Tường
Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

Ngày 5:      BẰNG TƯỜNG – HÀ NỘI                                                                         


Sáng đoàn về đến Bằng Tường, sau đó xe đưa đoàn trở về cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan nhập cảnh trở lại Việt Nam
Xe đón đoàn tại cửa khẩu đưa đoàn về HN trên đường về đoàn dừng chân tại thị trấn Mẹt nghỉ ngơi ít phút có thể mua một số đặc sản miền núi về làm quà
Đoàn tới Hà Nội kết thúc chương trình.




GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: (Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 32 khách trở lên)


Người lớn

Nghỉ phòng đơn

5.599.000 vnđ

62

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu chợ đêm An Hòa của thành phố Rạch Giá được xem như là địa điểm sinh hoạt, vui chơi, giải trí của người dân thành phố về đêm với nhiều món ẩm thực mang đậm dấu ấn của miền Tây Nam bộ thì những ai đã từng một lần đặt chân đến Phú Quốc sẽ không quên những món đặc sản đậm nét văn hóa cùng hương vị đặc trưng của biển, tạo thêm một sức thu hút mới từ hòn đảo ngọc này. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong danh sách quán ăn ở Phú Quốc thì không ai lại không nhắc đến nhà hàng Biên Hải Quán. Phục vụ khá nhiều món hải sản tươi sống, nếu bạn có ghé ngang qua đảo Phú Quốc thì bạn hãy thử những món chế biến tại chỗ như mực - cá mú đỏ & những món đặc sản Phú Quốc. Vào cái quán rộng, mái tôn thấp nhưng không nóng bởi gió biển lồng lộng, có tên Biên Hải Quán, chủ quán tự giới thiệu tên là út Trà Đá.

----------


## tourphuquoc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.

Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi

Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.


+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.



+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.

+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chat với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc



Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour Du Lịch Câu Cá và Khám Phá Hoang Đảo

Quần đảo An Thới với hơn 20 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ cùng với hệ sinh thái đa dạng, phong phú, và theo đánh giá của khu bảo tồn biển tại Phú Quốc. Biển Phú Quốc còn lưu giữ hệ sinh thái tương đối nguyên sơ, với những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp đã hình thành các khu bảo tồn và qui hoạch thành vùng du lịch lặn biển ngắm san hô rất hấp dẫn. Các rặng san hô này chiếm đến 41% diện tích. Đã thống kê được 89 loài san hô cứng, 19 loài san hô mềm,125 loài cá ở rặng san hô, 132 loài thân mềm, 32 loài da gai và hơn 62 loài rong biển. Trong đó nhiều loại quan trọng như: TRAI tai tượng và ỐC đun cái ......

NGÀY 1 : ĐẾN VỚI ĐẢO PHÚ QUỐC

Quý khách ra sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đến Phú Quốc, tới Phú Quốc Xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) của du lịch Intour Phú Quốc đón khách tại sân bay Dương Đông. đưa quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa (Đặc sản Phú Quốc) Nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Tham quan về các làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng trên đảo.



Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu về cách trồng tiêu tại vườn. Tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng với hạt to, đen và thơm cay.Du khách có thể mua về làm quà tại vườn.
Nhà thùng nước mắm Thịnh Phát: Tìm hiểu về cách ủ và chế biến nước mắm cá cơm rất nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước theo cách làm truyền thống của người dân trên đảo với hàm lường dinh dưỡng cao.
Rượu Sim: Loại rượu vang làm từ trái sim rừng chín.Gặp gỡ và trò chuyện với người đầu tiên chế biến ra rượu sim tại cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim Bảy Gáo.
Hùng long Tự (Am Sư Muôn): Môt ngôi chùa nằm giữa lưng chừng núi, nơi mà khi đến du khách sẽ có cảm nhận rằng “ lòng mình không rửa mà trong”.
Làng Chài Hàm Ninh: Làng chày cổ của người dân trên đảo. Nơi du khách có thể mua hải sản khô,tươi,quà lưu niệm ở đây với giá rất rẻ.(chi phí tự túc)
Khám phá Suối Tranh:một trong những con suối đẹp bất nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh và chỉ có nước từ tháng 05-10.
Dinh Cậu : Thắng cảnh đẹp của đảo Phú Quốc và là nơi tôn thờ tín ngưỡng của người dân trên đảo mỗi lần ra khơi đánh bắt .



Tối: Dùng cơm tối.Tự do thư giãn hoặc khám phá Đảo Ngọc về đêm. Tham quan chợ đêm Dinh Cậu

NGÀY 2 : CÂU CÁ - LẶN NGẮM SAN HÔ TẠI QUẦN ĐẢO AN THỚI

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe và hdv đưa đoàn về phíaNam, lên tàu câu cá :



Cảng nước sâu quốc tế An Thới : và cũng là nơi được gọi là Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, du khách có thể chụp hình lưu niệm và thương thức cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên.



Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trãi nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, chân vịt, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô.
Dùng cơm trưa trên tàu với hải sản vùng biển.
Trên đường trở về, khách tiếp tục dừng chân tại những bãi biển đạp nhất Phú Quốc với bãi cát dài thẳng tấp, trắng mịn: Bãi sao
Di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc : nơi một thời được mệnh danh là địa ngục trần gian.
Ngọc trai cao cấp Việt-Nhật tại Phú Quốc quý khách trực tiếp tham quan quy trình nuôi trai lấy ngọc tại cơ sỡ nuôi cấy ngọc trai chuyên nghiệp tại Phú Quốc .



Trở về khách sạn. Tắm biển/hồ bơi. Tự do thư giãn
Tối: Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm liên hoan chia tay

NGÀY 3: TẠM BIỆT ĐẢO NGỌC PHÚ QUỐC

Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tham quan, tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân Phú Quốc và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Trả phòng khách sạn. Dùng cơm trưa ( Nếu khách về chuyến bay sau 12h –chi phí tự túc).Làm thủ tục về lại Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour du lịch Phú Quốc| Tour du lich Phu Quoc call: 0982 69 52 52(Mr Hùng)


Du Lịch Phú Quốc 2N1Đ
Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: Đón quý khách tại Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc - nhận phòng - tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình:


Khám phá nét đặc sắc địa phương và tắm biển Bãi Sao:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Cảng An Thới: Ngắm cảnh sinh hoạt nhộn nhịp của ngư dân, chụp hình lưu niệm quần đảo An Thới từ cầu tàu.

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. 

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm. Du khách có thể đặt thêm Tour câu mực đêm để trải nghiệm Phú Quốc ngày và đêm một cách trọn vẹn

Ngày 2: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng):
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - kết thúc tour.
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI (đơn vị tính vnđ)
khách sạn 2*:860,000
khách sạn 3*:1,135,000
resort 3*: 1,325,000 
khách sạn 4*: 1,695,000
Resort 4* VIP: 2,940,000
Giá trên bao gồm:

• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng (Nếu lẻ 1 người thì ở 3 người/phòng)
• Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa rước sân bay Phú Quốc và tham quan theo chương trình
• Ăn sáng
• 2 bữa ăn chính (ăn trưa, ăn chiều: 80.000 VND/khách/bữa)
• Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình chu đáo
• Nước khoáng 2 chai/người/ngày tham quan
• Phí tham quan ,thuế giá trị gia tăng và phí phục vụ
• Bảo hiểm: mức bồi thường 10.000.000 VNĐ/khách
• Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết và cận lễ, tết
Trẻ em:
• Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí, ăn uống bố mẹ tự lo cho bé
• Trẻ em từ 5- 11 tuổi: Giá tour bằng ½ giá người lớn
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: Giá tour như người lớn
Phụ thu:
• Vé tàu (Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc): 540.000 Đ/khách (khứ hồi)
• Vé máy bay (Nếu đi và về bằng máy bay):
• Cần Thơ – Phú Quốc: 1.576.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• TP.HCM – Phú Quốc : 1.976.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• Hà Nội – Phú Quốc: 6.064.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• Vé máy bay trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 10% giá vé người lớn 
• Vé máy bay trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến 12 tuổi: 75% giá vé người lớn
• Mùa lễ, tết: Mùa Giáng sinh và tết Tây (18/12 – 9/1), mùa tết Ta (2/2 – 6/2), ngày Thống nhất đât nước và ngày Quốc tế lao động (30/4 – 1/5), ngày Giỗ tổ (12/4), ngày Quốc khánh (2/9): phụ thu 15% mức giá của bảng giá nêu trên đối với tiêu chuẩn khách sạn và resort 3 sao hay 35% mức giá của bảng giá trên đối với tiêu resort 4 sao và 4 sao VIP
• Đối với resort 4 sao, phụ thu bữa tiệc Buffet bắt buộc vào các ngày 24/12, 31/12, mức phụ thu tuỳ vào từng resort
Giá trên không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân, mua sắm, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, bữa trưa ngày cuối cùng trong trường hợp khách bay về chuyến bay buổi chiều, xe ô tô đón – tiễn bến tàu trong trường khách đến và rời Phú Quốc bằng tàu cao tốc. 
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn



Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour Phú Quốc Câu Mực Đêm

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, toàn đảo Phú Quốc trở nên tĩng lặng nhưng ở phía xa ngoài khơi cuộc sống của các ngư phủ vẫn hối hả với các ngọn đèn lung linh như một thành phố náo nhiệt.

Đó chính là lúc để trải nghiệm những gây phút vừa thư giãn vừa thú vị cùng thủy thủ đoàn của chúng tôi cùng hoạt động câu mực đêm

Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm, cá xanh xương đang nổi mình trên mặt biển. Chiến lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vốt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.

Thời gian: 4 tiếng 
Giờ khởi hành: 18h00 (Đón khách tại khách sạn chỉ định) 
Giờ kết thúc: 22h00 (Tiễn khách về khách sạn) 
Khởi hành hằng ngày

2
khách
1.173.000 Đ/khách

3 - 4 khách
833.000 Đ/khách

5 - 6 khách
697.000 Đ/khách

7 khách +
612.000 Đ/khách
Giảm giá cho nhóm từ 9 khách trở lên

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI 
INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853 
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Du Lịch Phú Quốc, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc Giá rẻ, Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội Phú Quốc, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 , Tour du lịch Phú Quốc bằng máy, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc Cần Thơ , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ, Tour du lịch Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc giá rẻ

----------

